# Honda Track 28"



## wildoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the machine, It's a serious machine, ( picked it up used), I just hope it keeps going good,
I'd hate to replace the Hydro trans if it ever goes.


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

It is a rare event to replace the hydro transmission in a Honda snowblower. Follow the service in the owners Manuel, which I'm pretty sure it says do nothing. www.hondapowerequipment.com, some where is a section for Om of your model. No flush, no drain. Make sure you use only Honda hydro fluid if it is needed to fill to the correct level in the overflow container. More common I see is the auger housing wearing because people don't adjust or replace the skids, scraper and tires when needed.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lube the auger and impeller inner shafts too.


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

My Honda lawnmower is ready for season #25 and its hydrostatic tranny hasn't quit yet.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I have two Honda lawnmowers with hydrostatic transmissions. One is commercial grade on an HRM 215 masters, and the other one is on my HRX217HXA, which is eight years old. 
While I agree that these transmissions are very tough, they are not indestructible. If they go, I personally would get a new or used lawnmower as the cost of the tranny is more than the value of the mower, even if you do the work. And working on these transmissions from what I have read is no picnic. Not sure if the same applies to the Honda snow throwers. The engines are much more likely to outlast the transmissions.

Bottom line though, if it is not too old and was previously taken care of properly you should not have to worry about it. I know the maintenance history of my mowers and as a result I expect another ten to twenty years out of those transmissions, and would not be surprised if they lasted much longer than that. They will probably outlast me.


----------

